# Pregnant and my husband is cheating, i need advice



## ana318 (Jun 29, 2010)

long story short
My husband and i have been together for almost 3 years now. Last summer we seperated in july he asked for a divorce. But before then he would always go out and do stuff without me ( what i heard he was cheating, he's never came out and told me ). I have a 2 year old thats not his but his been there since i was prego. The real father passed away. So i would stay home with my daughter while he went out. well we were seperated for about 7 months, We both started dating other people. Well we ended up working things out and got back together. All was goog til this passed saturday before fathers day. I'm prego again of course with his baby im 4 months. Well i get this call from his ex that he dated when we were seperated that they got together and he cheated. On that saturday before fathers day. last friday i kicked him out and the following day he admited to it and is begging to come home. I just dont know if i can ever forgive him for this. Of course i dont' wanna go through this pregnacy by myself but i will never be able to trust him again. Every single day he tells me he's sry and he promises he wont do it again. I love him with all my heart but with him doin this in the past i just dont know if i can go through that again. Please help and give me advice!!!


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm sorry you have to face this while you are pregnant. Many couples do recover from cheating, but both of them have to really want it and do what it takes to regain trust and get over the hurt. You may or may not want to do that, it's really a decision you have to make. I'm sorry that's not more help, but most of it really boils down to what's in your heart to do.


----------

